# 72 Continental



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2016)

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5788740590.html


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cool bike, have one similar, has the same "incorrect" pedals. I think they were used as a factory replacement, as the correct ones were in short supply during the boom.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 20, 2016)

That's a 22" frame (seller says 20"), wrong saddle. Cody is correct about the "incorrect" pedals,  According to the 1972 News Flash #6 dated 3/9/72, due to a shortage Union (57 800) pedals (as used on the Varsity) were temporarily substituted for Atom (57 805) pedals on Continental models. The bike appears to be Burgundy, so it's got that going for it, which is nice...


----------

